# Bed/bumper mag mount?



## SPSully (Dec 7, 2016)

Is there some sort of mag mount bar that people are using on the bed or rear bumper? I have a mini bar on top, but it seems when backing up people underestimate the length of the truck. Also if the banks or other obsticles are in the way, they dont see the mini bar until the rear is in the road already. I get that nothing replaces using good judgment on the plow drivers behalf, but warning other motorists is the first step in attempting to keep things safe. I had a cop point it out to me the other day. Neither of us was moving much past a crawl, but didnt see my warning lights until the back of my seat was at the road. I was considering buying a second bar exactly like my other one, but putting it either on the spreader on the back bumper. I dont like the thought of hide away because it would have to go in the back up light (already lit) and Surface mounts are very directional.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What light bar do you have already?


----------



## SPSully (Dec 7, 2016)

you would ask me that.... I'd have to look it up. single led head front and back with 3 angled LEDs on each end. Its a little thing. I'm half tempted to put IT on the back bamper and get bigger bar for the roof


----------



## SPSully (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I put that silver and red reflective tape on my rear and front bumper corners as well as on the sides of the plow and plow frame so that people can see it easily at night when i'm plowing at the end of the driveway into the road. Really works great, and simple to stick on.


----------



## SPSully (Dec 7, 2016)

seville009 said:


> I put that silver and red reflective tape on my rear and front bumper corners as well as on the sides of the plow and plow frame so that people can see it easily at night when i'm plowing at the end of the driveway into the road. Really works great, and simple to stick on.


way cheaper than a set of lights ... hmmmmmmmmmm Might add this in spots either way.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Why not put led strobes on all 4 corners and then hideaways in the rear reverse lamps? Problem solved. Even if you had a magnet mount on the tailgate how would you power it and turn it off and on in between sites?


----------



## SPSully (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm trying to keep it moveable. I do commercial in one truck and then switch to a smaller truck for res. 

The power on the explorer (small truck) would be easy because there is an outlet in the back... I'm not sure if 10 feet of cord would be enough to get to the back of the 350 though. THIS is why I posted it. That's not something I was thinking about.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Why not do up your commercial truck first and then use the crummy light bars on the resi rig? A good light bar costs a couple hundred bucks. You can do a strobe package on the commercial truck for $100 for the hideaway strobes for the rear reverse lenses, and the 4 corner flush mount strobes you can get for like $30 a piece, and then get a couple visor strobes for the windshield. After you do that you don't need any light bar anymore. You just need to get a switch, a relay, an inline fuse, and some wire and connectors. So for like a $100 more than a decent mini bar you can have a permanent wired set up, on just one switch, that is like 1000 times more visible than the mini light bars. No more worrying about magnets, or stringing the cord through a window or door etc. 

Next year you can do up the resi rig.


----------

